# DBSTALK Android App



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Am I missing something using this app? I always have to manually mark forums and sub forums as read.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Am I missing something using this app? I always have to manually mark forums and sub forums as read.


I've only spent a short time with it recently....but it seems that some areas of DBSTalk are not available in like manner to the iOS version....private forums come to mind....even with the proper login credentials.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The challenge is to remember the hierarchy ...

Where the forum link page on the web shows the categories and major forums on one page the app version doesn't. One has to know the path.

I've been able to get in to the private forums once I figured out the path.


----------

